# 20 hp briggs



## sparkie55 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok I have a 20 hp B&S Engine ,It was running wide open so i took the sump off & put in a new gov. gear & thrust washer. Put it back together & adjust the gov.Started it up & it still runs wild Need some suggestion PLEASE ty. Dave Sparks:wave:I am new at the forum so if the post is not right i`m sorry guys, ps the model # is 407777-0184-E1


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

You might want to check the throttle flap in the carb to be sure the screws that hold it in have'nt worked loose.


----------



## sparkie55 (Sep 24, 2012)

ok don & ty


----------



## sparkie55 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don L said:


> You might want to check the throttle flap in the carb to be sure the screws that hold it in have'nt worked loose.


Well Don i tore the engine down again just to see if the gear or something else broke, Could you tell me how the gear is supposed to work inside the engine is the gear rotating on the shaft or the shaft & gear rotating together in the housing


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

The govenor assembly rotates on the shaft.The two hinged parts swing out when engine speed increases.The part that the govenor arm rides on has to be in the notches in the hinged parts.
When engine speed increases the govenor weights(hinged parts)swing out applying pressure on the govenor arm which is connected to the throttle on the carb.There is a spring attatched to this linkage on the throttle control bracket.More spring tension,more speed.
After assembly to adjust the govenor loosen the clamp bolt on the linkage where it comes out the side of the engine.With the carb throttle shaft held wide open turn turn the shaft with the flat spot in same direction as wide open throttle and tighten the clamp bolt.
Unlike Bill Clinton I'm not the best explainer in the state but I hope this helps.
Don


----------



## sparkie55 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don L said:


> The govenor assembly rotates on the shaft.The two hinged parts swing out when engine speed increases.The part that the govenor arm rides on has to be in the notches in the hinged parts.
> When engine speed increases the govenor weights(hinged parts)swing out applying pressure on the govenor arm which is connected to the throttle on the carb.There is a spring attatched to this linkage on the throttle control bracket.More spring tension,more speed.
> After assembly to adjust the govenor loosen the clamp bolt on the linkage where it comes out the side of the engine.With the carb throttle shaft held wide open turn turn the shaft with the flat spot in same direction as wide open throttle and tighten the clamp bolt.
> Unlike Bill Clinton I'm not the best explainer in the state but I hope this helps.
> Don


ok i understand & ty, but the shaft with the gov & gear is all in one the shaft rotates with the gear. That`s not good is it.& how do i repair the shaft


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

All the govenor shafts I'm familar with press into the block and a retainer holds the govenor assembly on the shaft.The thrust washer goes on first then the govenor gear assembly snaps on.


----------



## sparkie55 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don do u have a repair book to download for this engine 407777-0184-E1 thanks Dave


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry,I don't have a manual.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by sparkie55 
Need a repair manuel for a B&S 20 hp engine # 407777-0184-E1 

Here is a link to the service manual.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B%2...ylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## billlum (Oct 7, 2012)

Check for broke gasket in the intake system.


----------

